# Banshee Bungee



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Bought one a few weeks ago for the upcoming season, haven't used it yet but imagine thats its gonna be teh fun


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Phunky said:


> Bought one a few weeks ago for the upcoming season, haven't used it yet but imagine thats its gonna be teh fun


Yea can't wait to get mine.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Phunky said:


> Bought one a few weeks ago for the upcoming season, haven't used it yet but imagine thats its gonna be teh fun


Phunky return that one and buy it at www.thryll.com they have them at 50% off this week 

save some serious $$$ use the link above


----------



## GRshambo (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought the 10' Bungee last season. I use it to launch my kids over some simple features in our yard. It works great and is a lot of fun. The downside is walking (stretching) the bungee back to the rider. It takes some effort and is made more difficult with snow on the ground. It seems to work best with a couple of guys stretching the bungee out long enough to send the riders on their way.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

GRshambo said:


> The downside is walking (stretching) the bungee back to the rider. It takes some effort and is made more difficult with snow on the ground. It seems to work best with a couple of guys stretching the bungee out long enough to send the riders on their way.


This will help the kids bulk up and build their core muscles, and they will sleep better at night :thumbsup:


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> This will help the kids bulk up and build their core muscles, and they will sleep better at night :thumbsup:


Ha true true. I like this backpack bag mine came in. Loving my Banshee Bungee thanks thryll
:thumbsup:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Stop spamming and advertising!

I am going to make it a point and tell everyone I know to never go to that site. Good job.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Stop spamming and advertising!
> 
> I am going to make it a point and tell everyone I know to never go to that site. Good job.


Seriously no intention to SPAM at all - you should know that. Sorry didn't mean to offend just trying to give the a tip on a cool product.

No spammer here chillax


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

boston said:


> So I just ordered a 20' Banshee Bungee Kit off THRYLL at 50% off - NICE
> :thumbsup:
> I'm wondering who has used one before - looks pretty dope and def seems like a good way to get speed to hit rails.


My buddy's got two of the 20 footers, they are pretty nice you just have to take care of them and dry them out, don't store them cold, etc. to keep the rubber in good condition. YOu can use a bungee with one other person but it would be best to have at least 3 people because it takes 2 to pull the bungee. Definitely fun to have around makes backyard and urban hits more of a possibility.


----------

